# trigger time?



## nctr (Aug 9, 2010)

This is actually something I've wondered about for a while, and since it just happened this evening, seems like a good time to bring it up...Can eating something (in this case, sauteed tomatoes, onions and zucchini in olive oil) trigger a reaction in the colon only 20 minutes later? Can it really happen so quickly? Or was it the bit of chocolate I had an hour before that?Thanks,Nancy


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

It probably is not what you had to eat but rather the simple action of eating itself.And yes, that can happen in 20 min or less and does for many people.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The gastro colic reflex can be pretty quick. If you use a lot of oil even in a saute that will make the colon react more and sooner than if you eat the same thing steamed without much oil.The larger the meal and the fattier it is the bigger the signal the stomach sends to the intestines to get a move on and make room for the new food. You can even get a reaction during the meal for some peple


----------



## BrianDamage (Sep 24, 2010)

nctr said:


> This is actually something I've wondered about for a while, and since it just happened this evening, seems like a good time to bring it up...Can eating something (in this case, sauteed tomatoes, onions and zucchini in olive oil) trigger a reaction in the colon only 20 minutes later? Can it really happen so quickly? Or was it the bit of chocolate I had an hour before that?Thanks,Nancy


My doctor expressed doubt that I was seeing my meds passed before they were dissolved, until I related to him how I passed raw brocalli (sp) within 7 minutes of eating it...yup...7 minutes


----------

